# Broke my Surf Rod



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I was fishing at the Destin bridge last weekend an hooked into a big red. Well during the fight the fish went under the boat and my rod snapped. It is a 2 piece penn surf rod that I bought less than 1yr ago. It broke at the interface of the two pieces. The hollow part of the connection just gave out. My question is..what do I do now? I bought it at Bass Pro and was wondering if it would be worth my time to drive out there. Anybody had any experience with exchanging a broken rod with bass pro or penn?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Policies can be different from different stores but BPS will probably warranty it for you


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I broke a couple of Penn Power Stick surf rods. BPS took them back, no questions asked! Penn stands behind their product line.


----------



## Deathlehymn (Dec 3, 2012)

Pretty sure Penn will replace it, but it will be a mail thing. What Pompano Joe said.


----------



## Deathlehymn (Dec 3, 2012)

Same thing happened to me with 2 ultralight rods. I bought them at Outcast. Outcast replaced them no questions asked.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

gotta love outcast


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

rufus1138 said:


> gotta love outcast


Ditto. Shop local. Our local business owners need it and have good return policies. All of my Christmas shopping will be done at locally owned businesses.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

hotspots replaced a broken tsunami jigging rod for me!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Tightlines replaced my Daiwa Procyon :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I have some where around 20 rod/reel for fishing offshore, inshore, brackish, and fresh water. I have two boats to do all this fishing (I'm retired). One thing I don't have is a 2-piece fishing rod.

Bass Pro in Destin did replace an Abu Garcia 7'6" Veritas MH that was only 3- months old. Not sure what they'd do with one that's a year old...


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

BPS honors most manufacturer warranties (30 days - 1 yr) with receipt.
For most BPS brand fishing rod & reel products the warranty is one year, and the store will USUALLY replace any broken items for the first 60 days to 2 years IF you purchase optional Gear Guard Protection Plan for a nominal fee (depending on the cost of the product).
https://www.servicenet.com/news02012008.aspx


----------

